# Hello



## mornhyland (Feb 25, 2007)

My name is Julia and my therapist wants me to see a specialist about my dissociation. The ASL sign for it literally translates to "DISCONNECTED". I am not good at seeing new people, it always takes me a while to feel safe. But, my therapist says that this happens too often and she is concerned.

I've read through the symptoms and sure I can identify. But, this more than symptoms. I find it hard sometimes to explain what happens to me when I "disconnect". My therapist says that when it happens she feels as if she is all alone in the room. I feel empty and "light", as if a breeze might cause me to blow away with it.

I can't say that this is always a bad thing. It is a safe place some of the time. Though sometimes I fear I won't be able to find my way back. It seems to concern people when I "go away". People always ask if I am ok.  I guess I just blankly nod.

I guess I am just looking for someone who understands. I don't know anyone else that feels this way.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, you've come to the right place Julia.
This is off topic and totally inappropriate but at first glance I thought your username said "mr horny land". :shock: Then I realized I had misread it. LOL :lol: 
Welcome and I look forward to getting to know you! Hope things get better.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Im not that good at seing new people either especially not specialists. I always wonder if they are going to be nice or a jerk or whatever thus i get abit nervous. But i think everyone has this problem so it's nothing to be worried about.

As ink said you certainly came to the right place. Do you just have dissociation alone or do you have other symptom's as well? Anxiety and stuff like that i mean.

Your symptoms sound unique thats for sure. But i got some of the same reaction from other people actually. Id just get lost and drift off into space and not pay attension to my surroundings. This happened alot when i was a kid and teenager actually. People would say umm are you on planet earth or what? Lol

Anyway welcome to the website and i hope you can find a solution to your problems.


----------



## mornhyland (Feb 25, 2007)

invisible.ink said:


> This is off topic and totally inappropriate but at first glance I thought your username said "mr horny land". :shock: Then I realized I had misread it. LOL :lol:
> Welcome and I look forward to getting to know you! Hope things get better.


Actually Morn Hyland is a character in a book that I identified with.


----------



## mornhyland (Feb 25, 2007)

comfortably numb said:


> As ink said you certainly came to the right place. Do you just have dissociation alone or do you have other symptom's as well? Anxiety and stuff like that i mean.


Current Dx
Bipolar I
Panic Disorder with Agoraphobia
Social Phobia Generalized
Generalized Anxiety Disorder
PTSD

I think that about covers it. I take medications for the Bipolar and the Anxiety/Panic, but the anxiety medications don't really work that well. I was taking valium, which did work, but I was taking too much (160mg a day) So now I use Clonodine, not Kolonipine (sorry my spelling is awful), a blood pressure medication that helps people with anxiety.

I made an appt with Marlene Steinberg, who wrote "Stranger in the Mirror", she is in the same town as me. I see her next Wednesday.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello. I had a mild psychosis which was characterized by depersonalization and also some trauma. I've found it pretty amazing how the trauma has just gradually gone with time....like a natural process. I'm so much better now. I had this weird thing in the shower where I felt so much like myself again and then I thought "I've been depersonlized for 4 months?" and I kind of jumped.

You could try skipping. Get's your confidence and fitness up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well we have abit in common. I have bipolar that doesent fit into any specific catogory. I have rapid cycling features along with mixed state episodes. I also have generalized anxiety disorder, social phobia, panic attacks and of course dp/dr and brain fog.

Im cured of my anxiety problems and dr/dr thanks to clonazepam. It's been a wonder drug for me in that regard. That is a high dose of valium you were on but my dose of clonazepam would be equivelent to 120mg's. 160mg's is a pretty high dose though damn that's 16 10mg valium a day.

Ive heard clonidine works for some people. It's also a good drug if you ever have to quit opiates. I should really get a bottle one of these days.


----------

